# SlideShowPro Extremely Slow



## sandman (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just my PC, but it seems to take a ridiculous amount of time for it to preview or export a show. My PC isn't great, but I've never seen any other program run so slowly. In addition, it takes 1''% of my processor, so I can't do anything else while it's processing.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## sandman (Dec 8, 2007)

Just curious - why was this post moved to an off-topic forum? It pertains to a plug-in?


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2007)

sandman,

Are you pausing the slideshow before exporting? If the slideshow is in play-mode, exporting will take an eternity. Make sure it's paused.


----------



## sandman (Dec 8, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> sandman,
> 
> Are you pausing the slideshow before exporting? If the slideshow is in play-mode, exporting will take an eternity. Make sure it's paused.



It's paused, but it still takes forever. It seems to get to a certain percentage (not always the same) and hangs.


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 8, 2007)

how many images are you trying to export?


----------



## sandman (Dec 8, 2007)

theturninggate said:


> how many images are you trying to export?



I've tried it with as few as 4 and it's still slow


----------



## theturninggate (Dec 9, 2007)

Bizarre, but I understand quite a few users are finding it buggy. You might try posting at the SlideShowPro User Forums.


----------

